# First review. Markin's petty.



## cami10 (Aug 23, 2022)

For my first post on this forum i want to share with you my impressions on this very beautiful Petty made by @Andrei Markin . When it comes to kitchen knives my use was been limited so far to gyutos and paring knives. With Andrei i had the opportunity to test my first petty and even if it was not the knife profile i was most used too i have to admit that it became one of my best companions for its user friendly size and versatility for most dialy tasks in the kitchen.

*The knife dimensions: *


*Blade length:* 137 mm
*Blade width:* 28 mm 
*Spine thickness:* 2.5 mm (tapered) 
*Handle length:* 132 mm
*Thickness behind the edge: *Around 0.1 mm 
*Steel:* laminated k390, 64 HRC 
*Handle material:* Stabilised elm burl
*Bolster material: *copper mokume

Design and fit and finish : Very good construction and nice choice of materials. The milling in the bolster is very effective to achieve a comfortable pinch grip.
The knife profile is carachterized by the handle forming a certain angle with the horizontal, which greatly improves comfort during prolonged use.

Edge : The grinding work was amazingly done by Andrei until a very thin edge of 0.1 mm ( around 0.003 inches ) wich contributes to make this knife a very enjoyable slicer. Combined with a steel like k390 the edge have a great stability and an amazing edge retention. The crispy edge is ideal for cutting soft skinned vegetables and meats. And the sharpenability is good for any experienced user due to the low amount of material to remove.

Balance : The knife feels very neutral in the hand with a balance point very close to the bolster area increassing maneuverability of the knife in all kind of dialy tasks.

I used the knife so far to cut, slice and mince all kind of vegetables and to skin poultry and removing the fillets with great success. In conclusion Andrei work is amazing by it's quality and it's specificity for the kitchen use and i found petty's to be amazing dialy companions that can be got for a fraction of the cost of larger knives.


----------



## blokey (Sep 3, 2022)

Love his work, the attention to detail is astonishing.


----------



## MarcelNL (Sep 3, 2022)

completely agree, I have a similar petty in S390 and it's an amazing knife that has a large WOW factor every time I use it.


----------

